# Tuareg sous Aquamacs Emacs



## Kaori (3 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir &#224; tous, 

   Voil&#224; pr&#233;s de trois jours que je tente d'installer Tuareg sur mon Imac.
Pour ce qui est de la configuration, je poss&#232;de donc un Imac 17 Pouces avec Mac Tiger et XTools 2.4 instal&#233;s.

   Mon objectif est de pouvoir programmer en Ocaml tout en utilisant Tuareg. Pour cela, 'ai install&#233; Aquamacs Emacs et pour le moment je programme avec Emacs-Lisp.
   J'aimerai pouvoir me servir de Tuareg. Mais je ne vois vraiment pas comment m'y prendre pour l'installer malgr&#232;s toutes les recherhces effectu&#233;es.
   Si je souhaite l'installer c'est d'abord pour le c&#244;t&#233; pratique de Tuareg mais aussi parce que je m'en sers &#224; la facult&#233; mais sous Linux. Or mes recherches m'ont prouv&#233;es qu'il n'est pas encore possible d'installer Fedora Core sur un Imac. Me voil&#224; donc &#224; chercher comment installer tuareg pour qu'il fonctionne via Aquamacs.

   Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide et vos conseils. 


L&#224;, si j'ai seulement compris la moiti&#233; de ta question, ce thread sera mieux dans le forum "d&#233;veloppement".


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Octobre 2006)

je sais aps si &#231;a peut t'aider, mais j'ai trouver &#231;a





> INSTALLATION :
> 
> Si vous avez les droits d'&#233;criture sur le r&#233;pertoire «site-lisp» d'Emacs ou
> d'XEmacs, il vous suffit d'y copier les fichiers «tuareg.el», «camldebug.el»
> ...


ici : http://www-rocq.inria.fr/~acohen/tuareg/mode/


----------



## Kaori (3 Octobre 2006)

Avant tout merci pour l'aide. 

   C'est une m&#233;thode d&#233;j&#224; &#224; peu pr&#232;s test&#233;e. Je bloque quand il est question d'&#233;diter le fichier .emacs. Apparemment, je ne l'ai pas. Et je ne vois pas comment le cr&#233;er . Auriez-vous une id&#233;e ?

       Merci d'avance pour votre aide et vos coneils 

EDIT:
   Bon ben en fait, jai compris le truc. Je me rappelle tr&#232;s clairement avoir lu que sous Mac OS X, le fichier .emacs n'&#233;tait pas n&#233;cessaire. Je n'arrive plus &#224; retrouver le lien. Si je retombe dessu je vous me transmets sans faute.

   En fait, Tuareg &#233;tait l&#224; depuis le d&#233;but. Mais il ne se charger pas directement. Pour ce faire, il fallait commencer par sauvegarder un fichier au format .ml entre autre, sous Aquamacs.
   Voil&#224; le paragraphe qui m'a mis sur la piste. Mille fois merci Truk2oof pour le lien ^^



> Le mode majeur Tuareg est charg&#233; automatiquement lorsqu'on visite un fichier
> avec l'extension .ml, .mli, .mly, .mll, .mlp... ou manuellement en tapant
> M-x tuareg-mode. Cela permet &#224; Emacs de reconna&#238;tre correctement la
> syntaxe Caml.



Donc pour installer Emacs avec Tuareg sur Mac, il suffit de t&#233;l&#233;charger Aquamacs Emacs et de faire une sauvegarde de fichier ^^ (&#231;a m'a valu trois jours de recherches mais bon en m&#234;me temps j'ai bien progress&#233; en Unix donc c'est cool ^^)

Merci &#224; tous.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Octobre 2006)

de rien ;-)


----------



## tatouille (4 Octobre 2006)

Kaori a dit:


> Avant tout merci pour l'aide.
> 
> C'est une m&#233;thode d&#233;j&#224; &#224; peu pr&#232;s test&#233;e. Je bloque quand il est question d'&#233;diter le fichier .emacs. Apparemment, je ne l'ai pas. Et je ne vois pas comment le cr&#233;er . Auriez-vous une id&#233;e ?
> 
> ...



taper 

emacs ds son terminal c'est plus simple

emacs
man emacs (tu trouveras pour ajouter d'autre rep de conf pour ta template touareg ps : ton home)

cd $home
touch .emacs

http://www.dotemacs.de/dotfiles/sample.emacs.html

si tu as des questions sur obj caml feel free 

-zen


----------



## Kaori (4 Octobre 2006)

* a cartonn&#233; en TP de CamL aujourd'hui, mode trop contente *

Vi, &#231;a te lance le emacs install&#233; par d&#233;faut mais je n'ai plus d'interface graphique... et perso, je d&#233;bute plus ou moins donc  je me sentirai encore un peu perdue ^^

Ceci dit,  je vais essayer tout &#231;a ce weekend &#224; t&#234;te repos&#233;e et j'esp&#232;re encore pouvoir compter sur votre aide en cas de soucis.

    Michi encore ^^


----------



## tatouille (4 Octobre 2006)

Kaori a dit:


> * a cartonn&#233; en TP de CamL aujourd'hui, mode trop contente *
> 
> Vi, &#231;a te lance le emacs install&#233; par d&#233;faut mais je n'ai plus d'interface graphique... et perso, je d&#233;bute plus ou moins donc  je me sentirai encore un peu perdue ^^
> 
> ...



emacs via le terminal est beaucoup plus reactif et est semblable en tous points a carbon emacs
et bien plus performant de plus une pierre deux coup si tu as besoin de travailler sous linux par exemple
tu ne seras pas d&#233;pays&#233;e

tu peux aussi utiliser vim avec omlet

http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1196

vim sous osx

mon dot vimrc

-zen


----------

